# Crab Apple Jelly



## uncommonskills (Aug 14, 2010)

I just posted a blog post on making my first batch of crabapple jelly.

http://uncommon-skills-uncommonskills.blogspot.com/2010/09/making-crab-apple-jelly.html

I find it delicious. Have you all ever tried Crab apple or other wild fruit jellies? How were they? What are your favorites?

John

www.uncommonskills.com


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

lots of apple trees here in NY, apple jelly is great . Also makes a nice glaze for ham , pork or turkey, I use alot. I forage fruit often for jams and cordials, loganberries , blackberries, huckleberries, mulberries, elderberries. This year I planted strawberries in the garden for jam.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

I haven't made crab apple jelly in a long time. It is delicious though! I'll never forget the year that a friend of ours asked us to teach him how to make it. Let's just say he didn't have the patience for it, and we were not happy! I've also made wild blackberry jam and elderberry jam. We weren't crazy about the blackberry jam, but the elderberry was good. 

When my husband was a teen, he used to go out and pick wild strawberries. He used to make batches of wild strawberry jam. He said it was delicious. 

Vickie: We just did the same thing. We planted strawberries and rhubarb so we could make strawberry-rhubarb jam. YUM!!!


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

With a moniker of strawberrygirl I would hope so ! My plants said June bearing but they have pink flowers and I am still getting ( very small ) berries. What do you fertilze with? I have cow and chicken options., or maybe small because of drought?


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Oddly enough, we've never fertilized our strawberries. We have always had beautiful looking plants until fall. When we lived in our other house we ended up pulling a bunch of them out. We didn't clip the stringers in time, and they just took over. I wish I could have transplanted them, but I didn't have anywhere to put them. 

Usually the first year's crop (at least in my experience) tend to grow on the small side. Our berries are/were pretty small with a couple of decent sized ones mixed in. I'm sure the lack of rain isn't helping. Hopefully they will be on track next year.


----------



## offGridNorthern (Jan 1, 2006)

I am very lazy and can't be bothered waiting for the pulp to drip the liquid. I just make crab apple butter and I like it very much.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks SBG, I'll keep fingers crossed for next spring


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I, too, just made my first batch of crabapple jelly, and I really like it! I had 5 cups of juice left over so I made a batch of caramel crabapple jelly too. It is divine--like eating a caramel apple.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Canning Girl said:


> I, too, just made my first batch of crabapple jelly, and I really like it! I had 5 cups of juice left over so I made a batch of caramel crabapple jelly too. It is divine--like eating a caramel apple.


Well, shucks, how'd you do that??


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1866,140167-238205,00.html[/URL]

I loosely followed these instructions, but they weren't very specific. So here's what I did.

5-6 cups crabapple juice
1 cup brown sugar
3 cups white sugar
1/2 T cinnamon
1 T vanilla

I put the brown sugar in a pan on medium low heat and stirred it as the sugar melted. It didn't all melt. I got impatient and added the crabapple juice and sugar. I stirred all of that together and brought it to a boil. Then I kept it at a low boil for 35 minutes. After that I added the cinnamon and vanilla and poured it into jars. Even without added pectin, the crabapples had so much natural pectin that it set up well. The amount of white sugar is a matter of taste. Add more if your crabapples are super sour.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I made wild cranberry/crabapple jelly. 
The proportion of wild cranberries mixed with the crabapples is about 1/3 cranberries to 2/3 crabapples. It tastes quite excellent!!!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I use to make Jam or jelly out of every fruit I could pick or get at the orchard, etc.
I really Loved the mulberry & Blackberry jam from the wild berries I use to get. Then we moved & none around here.

I have strawberries & raspberries I planted though & they are good. Peach or Blueberry are still 2 of my favorites.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I made jelly today....added some of LoriChristie's chocolate mint sprigs to one small batch, and Rosemary to the other....


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I make raspberry jam,and elderberrieapple jam.


----------

